# Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich



## D@rk (12. April 2013)

*Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Hey,
habe grade etwas an meinen Tacktraten gespielt und mein pc is abgestürtz.
Nach standart einstellungen und erneutem hochfahren ist mein Benq auf einmal grün geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nach etwas ausprobieren herrausgefunden das es an einem Benutzerprofil liegt.
Wenn ich an meinem benq die einstellung

Menü -> Bild -> Farbtemperatur -> Normal einstelle, schaltet sich der Bildschirm grün
Stell ich es auf Benutzer ein und R/G/B 100% ist er normal.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## instagib (13. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

Mit dem Absturz hat das sicher nichts zu tun.
Am Kabel / Anschluss wird es wohl auch nicht liegen.

Keine Ahnung, vermutlich ist ein intern gespeichertes Profil kaputt - Mach mal einen Monitor Reset.


----------



## D@rk (13. April 2013)

Wie geht ein monitor reset ?!?!


----------



## instagib (13. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

Im Monitor OSD gibt es  Optionen wie zum Beispiel:

Reset (Factory/Default/User etc.) - (On/Off bzw. Yes/No)

BenQ:
If the image has a yellow, blue or pink appearance, go to Picture and Reset Color, and then choose YES to reset the color settings to the factory defaults.


----------



## D@rk (13. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

hab ich alles versucht 
hab sogar den komplett zurück gesetzt hilft aber alles nix.


----------



## D@rk (14. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

*PUSH*
keiner iwie eine idee was ich machen kann?
Der Support auf benq.de ist nicht da... die seite down!!?


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

Das könnte auch eine fehlerhafte Farbprofileinstellung von Windows sein. 

Um dieses zu löschen, geh in der Systemsteuerung unter  Farbprofile auf Erweitert, klick auf Systemstandards ändern, markiere  das Profil und klick auf entfernen.


----------



## D@rk (15. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

ok habs versucht....
hab das gefühl als wenn es schlimmer geworden ist....

hab jetzt farbtemperatur normal mit manuel verglichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS 
Habe am wochenende einen anderen bildschirm am pc angeschlossen und dieser lief ohne probleme.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

Schließe mal den BenQ an einen anderen PC an, und schau ob das dort auch auftritt.


----------



## D@rk (15. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

ok kann ich aber erst am wochenende machen 
oder ich versuch es heute abend an dem leptop meiner eltern... xD aber kp ob das dinge sowas kann


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstick*

wenn der BenQ immer noch ärger macht mit einem anderen pc, würde ich den monitor einschicken.


----------



## Quppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Bezieht sich das Spielen an den Taktraten auf die Graka oder den Monitor (Downsampling)?


----------



## D@rk (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Wedernoch....
Ich habe die Graka übertacktet aber ohne große abstürze (bis auf Treiber von Nvidia) und habe 3 verschiedene profile angelegt.
Monitor Downsampling habe ich, aber schon länger ohne probleme.

Habe an meiner CPU tacktraten ausprobiert und dabei ist mein windows 2-3 mal abgestürzt. Nach bios auf mein standart zurück setzen hat der pc sich neu gestartet und (siehe Bild1. war der post und alles andere Grün)


----------



## D@rk (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Update:

Hab den Benq grade an den PC meiner freundin angeschlossen... und siehe da :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch die gleiche SCHEI?EEEE


Hab den Monitor am *Bestellung aufgegeben am:           *           20. Mai 2012                                    *Bestellnummer:*           302-3273520-9541136                                           *Gesamtbestellwert:           EUR 369,00
*bei Amazon gekauft....

Soll ich die von Amazon einfach mal anschrieben, oder den Deutsche Benq support, da die seite ja wieder on ist.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

an deiner stelle würde ich Amazon anrufen und das problem schildern. die sind eigentlich sehr kulant was einen austausch betrifft.


----------



## Rizoma (16. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

ob die auch bei Monitor OC kulant sind?


----------



## dgcss (17. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Ich hatte erst damit gerechnet das das Kabel nicht richtig im Port ist (habs bei meinen auch ab und an das das kabel wegen Verrücken beim Putzen sich raushebelt). In solchen fällen hab ich genau so ein bild ...

Da du es aber umgesteckt hast , kanns daran nicht mehr liegen...

Hast du auf der Linken seite irgendwelche Lautsprecher ? Manche TVs und Monitore reagieren so , wenn magnetfelder entstehen. (würde allerdings aber auch nur halbsinn machen da bei Magnetisierten TVs/Moni mehr ein "Farbschleier" entsteht). Bei dir ist es ja iwie der halbe bildschirm und dann grade wieder normal weiter. Schau dennoch mal ob dein Monitor die Option "Entmagnetisieren" hat. Manchmal ist es auch ein kleiner Knopf auf der rückseite , den man mit nem stift o.ä. eindrücken muss.

Drück dennoch mal die kabel richtig in die Grafikkarte UND auch die/das Kabel in den monitor ... Evtl auch mal anderes Kabel Testen wenn vorhanden


----------



## D@rk (17. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

ich habe die bilder halb/halb extra so angeortnet (links ist der automatik modus wo der monitor farbtemperatur usw selber einstellt. rechts ist mein FPS Modus wo ich die farbtemperatur usw selber eingestellt habe)

Habe alle kabel reingedrückt. Graka kontrolliert. anderes kabel ausprobiert. anderen pc ausprobiert usw..aber immer das gleiche ergebniss.


----------



## instagib (21. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Der ist hin, schick Ihn gleich an BenQ oder Amazon direkt samt 2 Wochen RMA Frist.
Sollte die Zeitspanne überschritten werden und du kein einwandfreies Austauschgerät innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen erhältst dann verlangst du die volle Kaufsumme zurück.


----------



## D@rk (24. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Sry aber wo bekomm ich die/das RMA her?!
Muss ich einfach eine Retour bei Amazon anmelden oder....?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (25. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

BenQ macht das selbst:
BenQ Deutschland | Service & Support - Kontakt - Technischer Kundendienst


----------



## D@rk (25. April 2013)

Dankeschön 

Habe auf der Benq seite 2 mal versucht den Support zu kontaktieren. Leider kommt immer diese meldung auf der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Du musst schon Germany auswählen, sonst passiert da nichts.



> *The helpdesks that handles your region:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht das hier?
BenQ Deutschland | Service & Support - Kontakt - Technischer Kundendienst


----------



## D@rk (29. April 2013)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Trotz der Fehlermeldung habe ich heute eine eMail von Benq bekommen.
Ich solle eine Kopie der Rechnung rüberschicken.
Ich glaube es geht ja alles seinen weg


----------



## tigra456 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Benq XL2420T plötzlicher Grünstich*

Alter Thread, ich weiß.
Seit heute morgen habe ich das selbe Problem.
Alles Probiert, OSD Reset, neuer Nvida Treiber.... Es liegt wohl an der Einstellung des Standart Profils. Wenn ich da die Farbtemperaturen ändern will,
kommt bei 

NORMAL - Grünstich
BLAU - Grünstich
ROT - Rosa-Stich
BENUTZER - R-G-B auf jeweils 100 - normales Bild

alle anderen Profile des Bildschirms sind auch ok.

Sieht schwer so aus, als ob sich irgendwie das Profil verstellt/zerschossen hat. (wobei ich mich frage, wie sowas passieren kann)

Bin außerhalb der Garantie und habe BENQ mal angerufen (Holland) keine Hilfe außer den Verweis, n RMA einzureichen.
Habe ich mal gemacht...aber außerhalb der Garantie ????


Hat jemand n Tipp, wie man die Firmware beim XL2420T neu aufspielen kann ? (denke mir, das dies evtl ausreicht)


----------

